
List of Blogs - thescribbblr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_blogs
======
drdeca
Huh! I wonder what the criteria for notability to be included in this list
are. Edit: Ah, judging by the talk page, the main notability criterion appears
to be “has a Wikipedia article of its own”. Seems reasonable.

